# Messy right-click menu



## madmblue (May 20, 2015)

Hi all;

This isn't a crisis of any sort, but just an annoying, probably self-inflicted, problem. My right-click menus, especially the export menu, are packed with excess options, many of which are greyed out. Could anyone tell me how to clean these up? I'm on a Mac, running LR6 standalone.


----------



## clee01l (May 20, 2015)

Take a look at the contents of your folder named "Export Presets"  Also look in the folder /Users/{userName}/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Lightroom/Modules.  The things that are grayed out do not belong there. pon fin

I'm not sure what to tell you about removing them since other LR plugins may be dependent upon finding these in the location where they were installed.  They should have been installed in another folder.


----------



## madmblue (May 20, 2015)

Thanks, Cletus.

I cleaned up both the folders, and that seems to have done it. I had several disabled plugins (from trying out new plugins over the years) and once I had those all deleted, the menu is just about perfect. Some of those plugins dated back to Lightroom 2, and they just carried over in every upgrade since then.

Laurie


----------

